# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Particulares: uma sugestão

## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Abri este tópico para sugerir aos administradores do RF o seguinte:

Na secção de "Particulares" há alguns membros que vendem mudas/frags de corais e corais inteiros. A maior parte das vezes, senão sempre, colocam fotografias da colónia-mãe e quando recebemos a encomenda em casa ficamos desapontados com o tamanho da muda/frag que compramos.
*Nesta conformidade vinha sugerir que fossem colocadas fotos das peças a vender, sejam mudas/frags ou corais inteiros, para quem compra ter a noção daquilo que vai adquirir e se o negócio é vantajoso ou não.*

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

desculpa, mas não achas que o comprador é que tem de estar atento e fazer essas perguntas (tamanho, numero de polipos, etc) ao vendedor?

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> desculpa, mas não achas que o comprador é que tem de estar atento e fazer essas perguntas (tamanho, numero de polipos, etc) ao vendedor?


Concordo em absoluto com o Passos Campainha, isto é um forum de amigos que contribuiem para o desenvolvimento aquariofilia!

Mesmo que não o fosse qualquer transacção tem que ser transparente, quando compramos algo o vendedor está obrigado por lei a descrever o bem.

Se todos pensassem como tu por exemplo nos supermercados o produtos não tinham a sua composição, tu é que tinhas que perguntar, se não perguntasses paciência e mesmo que o fizesses ainda te podiam enganar na resposta.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Há que ter em conta que por vezes os frags ainda não estão feitos. No meu caso acontece muitas vezes. Depois o local onde eu tenho os frags (a sump) tem pouca luz e é dificil de fotografar (quem já cá veio perceberá). Se colocasse fotos dos frags não venderia nenhum com a qualidade das fotos!!!

Assim, concordo na essência com o Passos, mas há por vezes alguns pontos a ter em conta.

De qualquer forma, ainda não me compraste mudas por isso fico descansado! Que eu saiba até hoje ninguém saiu daqui mal servido!

Acho no entanto que a Adm do Fórum não tomará nenhuma posição - relembro que as vendas são da exclusiva responsabilidade dos vendedores.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Cesar Pinto

concordo contigo diogo,nunca sai mal servido da tua casa e por isso que se tiver que comprar vou ai e penso que o mesmo acontecera com mais pessoas o problema é que depois vais ser acusado de fazer negocio :Whistle:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> desculpa, mas não achas que o comprador é que tem de estar atento e fazer essas perguntas (tamanho, numero de polipos, etc) ao vendedor?


concordo inteiramente com o Luis... sendo este espaço da responsabilidade de quem vende e/ou compra, cada um deve estar atento e fazer todas as perguntas que entende serem necessarias.

percebo que o Campainha deve ter apanhado algum barrete mas, são as tais liçoes da vida....  na proxima nao vai cometer o mesmo erro  :yb624:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> percebo que o Campainha deve ter apanhado algum barrete mas, são as tais liçoes da vida....  na proxima nao vai cometer o mesmo erro


Boas, Duarte.

Engano teu. Comprei frags e equipa de limpeza a três amigos do RF e não tive razão de queixa, antes pelo contrário.  :Pracima: 

Só acho que deveria haver mais informação relativamente ao que está a ser vendido. Muitos têm a sorte de se deslocar à casa de quem vende e ver "in loco" o que lhes interessa, mas outros não. 

Não se trata de desconfiar de quem vende aqui no RF, mas de termos uma informação mais completa do que vamos comprar. Ao contrário de mim há quem desconfie ou equacione essa hipótese, como está bem evidente nesta expressão: 


> (...)deve ter apanhado algum barrete (...)


 Se me passasse pela cabeça tal ideia nunca tinha comprado frags ao Gil Miguel e a outro membro que já não recordo, bem como equipas de limpeza ao Filipe Simões.

Não acredito que quem vende na secção de "Particulares" queira "enfiar barretes" a quem quer que seja.

Esta minha sugestão serviria apenas para haver mais informação, a tal _essência_ que o Diogo Lopes refere. Aliás, na secção de Particulares há um bom exemplo do que eu proponho que é o anúncio do companheiro Rui Peixoto, onde colocou a foto das frags, compondo melhor a "montra".

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Concordo inteiramente com o passos...
Acho que se devem por as fotos dos frags pois nem todos nós temos a possibilidade de nos deslocarmos a casa de quem vende, e acabamos por ficar com as "sobras", mas é como tudo amigos, ninguém anda aqui para enganar ninguém, pois se isso acontecer muitas vezes, teremos cada vez mais desistências desta nossa paixão... :Admirado:  


Abraço. :SbOk2:  

Bruno Simões :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas, :Olá:  

Também acho que deveriam ser colocadas fotos dos frags sempre que possivel. Até sugeria uma votação para esse assunto.

----------


## Luis Marçal

Sou da opinião os Frang já deveram estar feitos, de preferência com 1 ou 2 semanas antes de se colocarem para venda.
A razão tem a haver com as possíveis baixas que poderão ocorrer nesse período de adaptção
.
Já comprei alguns frangs (feitos na hora ou no dia anterior à venda) a nossos colegas e eles morrerem ao fim de poucos dias.

O que acontece é que o coral depois de ser fragmentado tem maior possibilidade de vincar de for estabilizado no aquário de origem durante 2 semanas.
Com a mudança de aquário (e por mais lenta que seja a adaptação do Frag às novas condições) as possibilidades de ele morrer são sempre elevadas.    

Seria uma forma justa de junta o negocio (seguro que o coral esta em condições para venda) à duvida (se o frag vai vincar, o tamanho, etc) de que vende e de quem compra.

(alguns de nós já nos conhecemos relativamente bem. Não custa nada uma palavra do comprador para o vendedor de solicitar a fragmentação pretendida, e ir levantar o coral 2 semanas depois.....)

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Luis,

Sinceramente tenho grandes dúvidas sobre essa questão... A minha experiência diz-me que os frags feitos na hora vingam mais do que aqueles que ficam mais tempo no aquário "mãe". 

O choque do corte é grande e se passadas duas semanas existir outro choque, penso que o frag se sentirá mais do que se for de imediato para a sua nova casa e aí fazer a sua adaptação, não sofrendo de mais stress desnecessário.

Gostava de ouvir outras opiniões.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Diogo

Discordo

O problema dos frags recem feitos é que mesmo que muito bem feitos (zona de corte minima), exigem um esforço energético por parte do mesmo para "cicatrizar os tecidos da zona de corte.

Para alem deste esforço energético aliado á  possibilidade de infecções (bactérias)e acrescentando a forçosa adaptação do frag a novas condições, quer dos novos parametros de água, corrente, iluminação, etc., implica uma resposta do coral (frag) que muitas vezes não é suficiente, levando á sua morte.

Se dermos a hipotese ao frag de se manter ao pé do coral mãe, apenas terá que fazer um esforço extra na cicatrização dos tecidos, nada mais.
Aquando da mudança, nesta altura o frag terá menos um factor de stress e estará melhor preparado para uma eventual mudança, já que terá tempo para recuperar e cicatrizar.

Defendo que os frags (no caso da maioria dos corais duros) devem apenas ser mudados de aquario passado 2 semanas.

Numa das ultimas trocas de frags que fiz com o Rui Ferreira de Almeida, houve uma ou outra perda de frags, já que na altura tinhamos condições de iluminação / outros factores muito diferenciados.
Os que já estavam feitos, não houve problema.´

Esta conduta de espera na venda dos frags, tem levado a uma taxa de sucesso muito boa, pelo menos do Feedback que recebi dos compradores dos mesmos.
O ultimo caso que me recordo, foi de uns corais que enviei para a Paula Exposto, que ficaram 5 dias nos correios. Em frags feitos na altura, isto poderia ter levado á morte, o que não aconteceu.


Claro que isto não é  totalmente linear, tenho 2 ou 3 corais duros no meu aquario, que sei, que mesmo que fragmentados na hora, as hipoteses de morte são nulas, porque já sao frags de 2º e 3º geração.

A maioria dos corais duros,  só os entrego passado algum tempo, porque sei que são mais susceptiveis á mudança e não vale a pena o risco.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Concordo com o Gil!

----------


## Luis Marçal

O Gil explicou de forma superior a minha opinião que é baseada em factos. Já comprei e troquei bons frags com alguns de vós, mas infelizmente nem todos vincaram. E as condições que tenho actualmente no meu aquário já são bastantes aceitáveis.

Com a experiência que obtive em comprar frags feitos na hora e outros com alguns dias, fico com preferência de no futuro só comprar frags com alguns dias.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> A minha experiência diz-me que os frags feitos na hora vingam mais do que aqueles que ficam mais tempo no aquário "mãe".


Não concordo, o sucesso de uma muda é proporcional ao seu tempo de maturação e crescimento. O meu método consiste em:

1º Cortar ou fragmentar;
2º Fixar apropriadamente a muda a um substrato;
3º Deixar a muda sossegada para que os tecidos expostos após o corte possam recuperar;
4º Dar algum tempo para o coral retomar o seu crescimento e dessa forma ter mais resiliência à adaptação a um novo ambiente.

Um coral após o corte (colónia mãe e respectivas mudas) estão mais susceptíveis a infecções ou qualquer outra perturbação e portanto não têm a mesma saúde para resistirem ao transporte, colocação num novo aquário com água diferente e em local diferente exposto a luz e correntes diferentes.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Eu concordo plenamente com o que diz o Gil e o Ricardo.

Mas gostaria de referir dois factos:



> Numa das ultimas trocas de frags que fiz com o Rui Ferreira de Almeida, houve uma ou outra perda de frags, já que na altura tinhamos condições de iluminação / outros factores muito diferenciados.
> Os que já estavam feitos, não houve problema.


Infelizmente aconteceu-me o mesmo.

Outro facto é que de todos os corais que vieram do aqua do Diogo (com o tipo de fragmentação que sempre fez), nunca tal me aconteceu!

Mas sem dúvida acho que o procedimento mais correcto é o que o Ricardo descreve:



> 1º Cortar ou fragmentar;
> 2º Fixar apropriadamente a muda a um substrato;
> 3º Deixar a muda sossegada para que os tecidos expostos após o corte possam recuperar;
> 4º Dar algum tempo para o coral retomar o seu crescimento e dessa forma ter mais resiliência à adaptação a um novo ambiente.

----------

